# Have you fallen while doing deliveries?



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I'm just curious if you've taken a fall while doing deliveries of any kind. Thanks.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes, fell down customer’s porch stairs in winter because they didn’t shovel or put salt down.


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

I took a nose dive once stepping off of a customers porch (3 steps) and hit a decorative rock and broke a rib and cracked another.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That’s awful Bob. Hope you’re better now.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Qdoba, chain mexican restaurant here, mopped the floor and failed to put up the caution slippery sign. I walked in, slipped, hit my head on the tile and broke my phone. Asked for an incident report and the manager is ignoring me. Her response was that I walked past a mop on the outside patio. However, it was inside the store, after I opened the doors from the patio. I think it is going to be a small claims case, injuries are not large enough for a lawyer to lick their chops on.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I arrived at the residential delivery just as a thunderstorm was approaching . I seen a couple sprinkles as I opened my door and I made it 3 steps in the torrential downpour on a shiny decorative driveway and fell on my knee and my arm went right into the bag, crushing the 3 Styrofoam containers . The customer seen it from the door, I pretended it didn't happen. Surprisingly still got $17 tip. . 

I waited it out near the community gate but didn't think to wait for the water to recede. Ended up having my undercarriage guard peeled back in the force of the water from a wave. Luckily that was it.


----------



## NYUber123 (Jan 15, 2018)

Stepped down off of the customers last step on to the sidewalk and my legs just gave out on me. Had to get stitches in three different areas.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Qdoba, chain mexican restaurant here, mopped the floor and failed to put up the caution slippery sign. I walked in, slipped, hit my head on the tile and broke my phone. Asked for an incident report and the manager is ignoring me. Her response was that I walked past a mop on the outside patio. However, it was inside the store, after I opened the doors from the patio. I think it is going to be a small claims case, injuries are not large enough for a lawyer to lick their chops on.


So sorry. Good luck with that.

I don't see why everyone stalls at handing out incident reports. There was an incident. Even if nothing bad happens and nothing is done about it later, just in case, the paperwork needs to be done cause insurance will want all that stuff in writing.

Nearly had to sue Burger King because when they gave me the phone number it was hand written and I dialed a wrong number. The guy I was calling instead of claims wouldn't return my call for a week even to tell me that I had the wrong number.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone for contributing to this thread. I'd like to get some more responses to the thread, so I'm going to add the story of my own fall and bump the thread up a little...

I was trotting up a small, but very steep, set of stairs to deliver a package and I guess one of the stairs was slightly higher than the previous stair and I stumbled and my full weight shot me forward and gravity took over and I went down quite hard.

The package went flying, my glasses went flying, my phone went flying. My right hand took the brunt of the impact though my right hip was black and blue the next day as well. And I hit my head quite hard, but I didn't even get a bruise or scrape on my head.

I peeled myself off the ground quite slowly, evaluating my condition as I did so. I then took a break and drove to a nearby park and did a more thorough exam of myself and hydrated. Then I finished delivering the rest of my packages. My hand is still recovering over a year later.

While I was falling, I, of course, had a whole lot of time to evaluate what was going on due to the fact that time starts to move real slow when you're falling, and I knew my head was going hit, and hit hard, and I knew that due to the angle and speed at which I was falling there was not anything I could do to prevent it.

I can only assume that had the impact of the fall not been absorbed by my hand, my head would have instead been the recipient of the bulk of the force of the fall. One of my first thoughts, after determining that I was essentially okay, was that wearing a helmet might not be that crazy of an idea.

Shortly before I started this thread another person I know took a fall. I told her "My helmet idea doesn't sound so far fetched NOW does it?" And she agreed it does not. Though neither of us has invested in a helmet as of yet.


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes, taken a knee misstepping off a high curb. Sprained my ankle, was out of commission for about a week.

I've also stepped on a huge nail at a house that was having construction done. Had to get a tetnus shot at the ER, luckily it was my 2nd to last delivery for the day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Z129 said:


> I'm just curious if you've taken a fall while doing deliveries of any kind. Thanks.


Ive stepped through where a stair should have been 10 feet in the air.
I had to call the person due to no mail box and no street address delivering pizza.

Ran up stair in dark with arm load of pizza. MISSING STAIR !
( which they could have Warned me about on phone !)
Knock on door, they turn a Blinding porch light on in my face . . .
Which would have illuminated no stair 
. . .
If not for decades of offshore, ship and plant work, i would have never quickly saved myself with elbos on rail ewhile Still clutching pizza.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I fell for this redhead with dark green eyes...


----------

